# Coffee!



## pmigliaccio (Jun 26, 2010)

All taken for my cousin's coffee roasting company: "rook coffee roasters" located in Oakhurst, NJ. Website: rook coffee roasters (should be up 6/26/10). I designed the entire web page and all the photos on the site were taken by myself. 
Here's a preview:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2010)

Not too bad. You've got that artsy-fartsy, tilted camera, shoot everything at f/1.8 kinda' look going on...very consistent color. I think maybe the watermark could be made larger though, perhaps doubled in height, for more impact. (kidding)


----------



## pmigliaccio (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha, yea I am fairly new to photography, so I am working on it.
Yea, well gotta protect those images somehow.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sort of a coffee person...

Here's a few other web sites that might be of interest, to see how some other roasters/houses are doing their web looks these days. Some of these places are big, others well-known independents. (I often joke that VR was invented for coffee drinkers like me!)

Stumptown Coffee Roasters - Home

a sweet maria's weblog

Barefoot Coffee Roasters - People

Food | Starbucks Coffee Company

Finger Lakes Coffee Roasters

http://www.GreenMountainCoffee.com/shop/GiftsAndSamplers


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 27, 2010)

pmigliaccio said:


> Haha, yea I am fairly new to photography, so I am working on it.
> Yea, well gotta protect those images somehow.


 

Watermarks do not stop those who really want the image. One of my wife's friends is a noob and told her how she gets past watermarks when she wants a photo she sees online, listening in on the conversation made me chuckle.:mrgreen:



There is a foolproof way though...don't post it.


----------



## pmigliaccio (Jun 27, 2010)

If people wish to go through the effort to get edit them out, then they deserve to view my awful amateur photography. haha


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you are doing really good for someone who is just starting out.
Great work,.


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 9, 2010)

very nice photos makes me wonder how good the coffee is.


----------



## mikeinsc (Jul 17, 2010)

Why the tilt in the first image? Is there a specific reason you did this or simply trying something? I ask because I don't really like tilt very much unless it's for a reason such as framing a particular shot.

In the second pic I'd like to see an aperture in the range of 5.6 - 8. Something that would give a smoother blur all the way to the back of the bin. Maybe something you could work in is the scoop used to check the beans as they roast. So,say the roaster is checking the beans while other beans are cooling in the bin below. Your focus would be on the beans in the scoop while the beans in the bin are just barely in focus. Just a thought. 

The third is a clunker. There is an odd corner in the back with I guess a chair creeping into the shot lower left. I'd try that again but on a white seamless background. Pop the background to pure white, maybe use a plexi-glass sheet on the bottom to get some reflection and you've got yourself a clean product shot.


You have your copyright/contact info in your metadata on your pictures except the tilted coffee mug shot. So, good job there that you have stuff there. However, I personally would add a statement in the Right Usage Terms area.

The one I've been using is this.








I hope that doesnt come across as harsh but those are my thoughts as an amateur wannabe GWC. And I hope you don't mind me copy/pasting your pics either.


----------



## Luca Bertolli (Sep 30, 2010)

I like them, very smooth images.


----------

